# ساسيات هندسة المكامن



## ابو مجتبى المهندس (19 يونيو 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء والله والله (محتاج المباديء الاساسية لستدسة المكامن النفطية باللغة الانكليزية ) ساعدوني رجاءا fundamental resrevior engineering


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام
ادخل مكتبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177842.html
وفقك الله


----------

